# LED light up balloons



## Barrie (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi i had my littel gran-daughter staying at the weekend as i do every 2nd weekend 
she likes to grab one of my torches to play with but most of them are to bright to let here play with safely [she shines them in here eyes] 
so while looking for a more suitable light i saw these balloons illoom balloon-and decided to buy them to try 
i was very pleased with them good fun kept her happy for hours and made a really good night light for my gran-daughters bedroom any one else tried them s


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be fun to fill one of these with helium and float it over your house on a fishing line tether. Thanks for the tip, Barrie.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen these in a couple of local stores. They carry white ones at Michael's crafts that are intended for wedding parties. It's a neat idea and visually striking.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty cool. I'd guess if a few floated away, people would mistake them for UFO's.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hm, if you had helium, what would stop you from just putting the internals from a Lighthound keychain light in a regular balloon and lighting it that way..


----------



## addictedmatt (Apr 19, 2009)

If you had helium, alcohol, balloons, and a bunch of keychain lights, what would stop you from sending all of it into the air (minus the alcohol), only to see it stop climbing into the night and instead drift toward the airport leaving you paranoid that you would be busted for breaking some obscure law?

Back on topic, http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Floaties-That-float-away/


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 19, 2009)

addictedmatt said:


> Back on topic, http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-Floaties-That-float-away/



Wow, that's a great design, I wonder if white LEDs in colored balloons would be brighter/more vibrant though..


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2009)

I think one of the coolest applications would be to place one of those 5v color changing LEDs in a helium filled balloon, tie it to a long string, and let it sail around in the yard at night. :huh:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 19, 2009)

VERY cool ideas here !


:twothumbs

_


----------



## RedLED (Apr 19, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> It would be fun to fill one of these with helium and float it over your house on a fishing line tether. Thanks for the tip, Barrie.
> 
> Geoff


 
Uh...you guys need to see what they use to film motion pictures with. I am involved in the film industry, and A director friend of mine recently shot with a huge helium balloon with a light in it. It takes a few people to crew it for you. I Don't have the spec's, sorry.

I will try to get a link. I do stills on the set for them, and this put out a great light for a night scent that would call for a street light effect.

Maybe some one here has more info.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 20, 2009)

RedLed said:


> Maybe some one here has more info.



The extras on the Fight Club DVD show them using these, they refer to them as "luminaires" (which is not helpful because that's a general term referring to a lighting device on a film set) and noted that the police stopped by as some in the area were phoning in UFO reports..


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2009)

The first rule about UFO luminaires is that you don't talk about UFO luminaires


----------



## Burgess (Apr 20, 2009)

:lolsign:

_


----------

